# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > بانک های اطلاعاتی در Delphi >  اتصال به پایگاه داده

## ofog_22

سلام خسته نباشید و ممنونم از سایت خوبتون
من می خوام یه برنامه ای بنویسم که در اون برنامه نیاز به اتصال به پایگاه داده دارم
هم پایگاه داه اس کیو ال و هم پایگاه داده اکسس
البته این دو تا برنامه جدا هست
به من گفتن که برای اتصال به پایگاه داده و عملیات درج و حذف و ........ باید کد بنویسم و از کامپوننت های آماده دلفی استفاده نکنم
دقیقا مثل سی شارپ که من برای اتصال به پایگاه داده و اعمال دستورات اس کیو ال خط به خط کد می نوشتم
من فقط بلدم که با استفاده از کامپوننت ها به اس کیو ال وصل بشم
حالا می خوام بدونم که آیا اصلا امکان اتصال به اس کیو ال یا اکسس از طریق دستور وجود داره یا نه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اگه وجود داره لطفا راهنمایی ام کنین و اگه بشه یه نمونهای چیزی برام بگذارین
اگه ام نمی شه لطفا بگین تا با همون روش کامپوننتی برنامه رو بنویسم
ممنونتونم

----------


## pezhvakco

درود :
مثل این موارد زیاده :
1 ) https://barnamenevis.org/showth...A7%D9%86%DA%A9

2 ) https://barnamenevis.org/showth...A7%D9%86%DA%A9

3 ) https://barnamenevis.org/showth...A7%D9%86%DA%A9

----------


## ofog_22

از اینکه راهنمایی ام کردین خیلی ممنونم
ولی راستش چون من تازه کارم تو این قسمت نتونستم از این مطالب چیزی استخراج کنم
لطفا اگه یه برنامه کوچولو واسه اتصال به اس کیو ال و درج در اون دارین برام بگذارین تا از روی کدهای اون متوجه مطلب بشم
خواهش میکنم این برنامه رو باید یاد بگیرم 
ممنونم از لطفتون

----------


## hessam abjam

اول با يك ADOConnection رشته ارتباطي بانك اطلاعاتي رو هر چي كه هست كپي كن بعد اين دستور رو برو بنويس :
var
c1:Tadoconnection
cm1:Tadocommand
begin
c1.connectionstring:='inja copy kon'
cm1.connection:=c1
cm1.commandtype:=cmdText
cm1.commandtext:='sql'
cm1.execute

البته آخرش سمي كالن يادت نره

----------


## حسین شهریاری

سلام

دوست عزیز چه کسی به شما گفته اگه خودتون کد بنویسید بهتره؟
اونم حالا که شما تازه کار هستید و درک این مورد براتون مشکل است.
پیشنهاد میکنم یکی دو پروژه با همون روش مامپوننتی انجام بدین بعد به روشی که فرمودید بپردازید.البته روش کامپوننتی دلفی چون win32 هست هیچ ایرادی نداره و سرعت قابل قبولی هم داره.اون بحث مال توی مجموعه .Netهست که میگن کد نویسی دستی سرعت بالاتری داره.که درست هم هست.

----------


## ofog_22

نه با روش کامپوننتی کاملا بلدم و چند تا پروژه کار کردم که کامل کار میکنه
حالا می خوام کاملا کد نویسی کنم
اگه فقط یه برنامه کوچولو باشه و ببینم خیلی کمکم می کنه
تو رو خدا کمک ام کنین
البته روی مطالبی که دوستان گفتن دارم کار می کنم
و ازشون خیلی خیلی ممنونم

----------


## حسین شهریاری

سلام

یه نمونه ساده براتون نوشتم که قرار میدم.راه حلش اینه که بیاین و تمام اون کامپوننتای اماده را با کدنویسی ایجاد کنین که من براتون این کارا کردم.کدهای داخل باتن را به دقت بخوانید.هر مرحله را براتون جدا کردم.اگه دقت کنید همون کارایی هست که توی مرحله طراحی با کامپوننتا میکردید.حالا من  با دست ایجادشون کردم.بانک اکسس هست برای Sql فقط کانکشن تغییر میکنه.

اگه موردی بود بفرمایید.

موفق باشید

----------


## ofog_22

mamnonam azaton
daram check mikonam
kheyli mamnonam

----------


## ofog_22

salam
barnameye man ba paygah dade acssess kamelan dorst kar mikone
vali conection sql o nmeitonam doros konam
lotfan onam baram begzarin
man ar tori ke minvisam che ba user va pass va che bedone onha javab nemide
mamnonam azaton
montezeram
lotfan har che saritar
tanxe kheyli kheyli faravan

----------


## golbafan

لطفا فارسي تايپ كنيد

----------


## ofog_22

من اونقدر عجله دارم که .............
چشم فارسی می نویسم ولی لطفا شما هم کمک کنین
ممنونم و منتظرم

----------


## حسین شهریاری

سلام

به جای رشته ای که برای کانکشن بود(مال اکسس بود) کافیه رشته زیر را قرار بدی.
Provider=SQLOLEDB.1;Integrated Security=SSPI;Persist Security Info=False;Initial Catalog=test
اگه بازم حل نشد دیگه اشکال از نصب Sql هست.چرا که روش کار Ado هست و فقط رشته اتصال هست که تغییر میکنه.

موفق باشید

----------

